# Diablo 3 Release auf 2.Quartal verschoben



## The_Rock (10. Februar 2012)

Blizzard hat heute auf der Investorenkonferenz bekanntgegeben, dass Diablo 3 nun doch nicht so früh erscheint, wie es eigentlich geplant war. Begründet wurde dies durch die teils massiven Veränderungen verschiedener Spielsysteme, welche zum Teil schon im letzten Beta-Patch umgesetzt wurden. Ein weiterer Patch, welcher u.a. die Überarbeitung des Skillsystems beinhalten wird, soll in Kürze folgen.

Infolgedessen wurde der Release vom Früjahr 2012 auf das zweite Quartal 2012 verschoben (April-Juni).

Nähere Infos zum nächsten Beta Patch *und* zum genauen Releasdatum, sollen in den nächsten Wochen folgen. Falls Blizzard seinem bisherigen Release-Schema folgt (Ankündigung mindestens 2 Monate vor Release), kann man den April also fast schon ausschließen. Somit wäre der Mai realistisch gesehn der frühestmögliche Releasetermin des Spiels.

Quelle: Activision Blizzard Q4 Conference Call - News - Diablo Discussion and Community Forums - DiabloFans.com
Zudem noch das offizielle Battle.net Forum

Zeitgleich wurde auch ein kurzes Video zum Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad hochgeladen: You Will Die. We Promise. - Diablo III
(deutsche Version sollte im Laufe des Tages erscheinen)


----------



## PREESTYLE (10. Februar 2012)

danke für die news und "och man"


----------



## Rohstoff (10. Februar 2012)

Hmm, war ja eigentlich klar. Die Gewissheit tut aber trotzdem weh  

Warum kann man eigentlich nicht einfach so lange die Klappe halten bis man sich mit einem Releasedatum oder -zeitraum sicher ist? Dieses Spielchen mit der vagen Ankündigung und dem Verschieben nervt. Das war bei Diablo II schon ein absolutes Unding!


----------



## starchildx (10. Februar 2012)

Rohstoff schrieb:


> Hmm, war ja eigentlich klar. Die Gewissheit tut aber trotzdem weh
> 
> Warum kann man eigentlich nicht einfach so lange die Klappe halten bis man sich mit einem Releasedatum oder -zeitraum sicher ist? Dieses Spielchen mit der vagen Ankündigung und dem Verschieben nervt. Das war bei Diablo II schon ein absolutes Unding!


 
vorfreude ist doch was schönes . (außer bei duke nukem forever). wenn ich immer wieder paar kleine infos zu einem spiel seh dann freu ich mich immer mehr, wenn des spiel jetzt so plötzlich in den laden kommt würde es vermutlich auch weniger leute mitbekommen.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Februar 2012)

Wer hat denn jetzt noch ernsthaft an das erste Quartal gedacht?


----------



## EyeHaveYou (10. Februar 2012)

Ohh schade ich hatte noch Hoffnung für dieses Quartal, aber die ist jetzt verpufft.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte mit nichts anderem gerechnet
Meine bestellte CE war von Anfang an auf "Release April" verbucht


----------



## Rohstoff (10. Februar 2012)

starchildx schrieb:


> vorfreude ist doch was schönes . (außer bei duke nukem forever). wenn ich immer wieder paar kleine infos zu einem spiel seh dann freu ich mich immer mehr, wenn des spiel jetzt so plötzlich in den laden kommt würde es vermutlich auch weniger leute mitbekommen.


 
Das sehe ich auch so, aber wenn man mir kommt mit "Is Fertig... nee doch nicht (trollollo).... aber jetzt!....doch nicht...", dann ist der "Vorfreudebogen" irgendwann überspannt. Ich wünsche mir da einfach halbwegs verlässliche Aussagen oder eben ein elegantes Schweigen 

Glaubt ihr an ein Release im 2. Quartal?


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Februar 2012)

Rohstoff schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr an ein Release im 2. Quartal?



Der war gut.


----------



## EyeHaveYou (10. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, aber nun gut, lieber soll es länger dauern und dann fertig auf den markt kommen, anstatt son unfertiger schrott.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Februar 2012)

Ich hab zwar auch nicht dran geglaubt, aber schade ist es trotzdem... das mit dem Verschieben nervt!

"Blizzard darf ich 2012 Diablo III zocken ?" "hm, nööö"



EyeHaveYou schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber nun gut, lieber soll es länger dauern und dann fertig auf den markt kommen, anstatt son unfertiger schrott.


 
Meine Meinung... allerdings ist das Geschrei groß wenns dann doch "unfertig" ist.... Blizzard ist eben unfähig... Oder auch nicht


----------



## Muetze (10. Februar 2012)

blizzard verschiebt doch eh mindestens 2mal


----------



## bjoern1982 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt schon kein Bock mehr auf das Spiel. Dieses hin und her. 

Blizzard sollte anstatt Jahrestermine Jahrzenttermine angeben. Das passt eher und sie müssen nicht so oft verschieben.


----------



## EyeHaveYou (10. Februar 2012)

Würde mich auch freuen, wenn Blizzard mal ein Releasedate gibt. Aber wahrscheinlich wird da noch so viel geändert, dass sie das einfach nicht können.


----------



## Noctua (10. Februar 2012)

EyeHaveYou schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber nun gut, lieber soll es länger dauern und dann fertig auf den markt kommen, anstatt son unfertiger schrott.



Was bei D3 da jetzt wirklich nervt ist die Tatsache, dass man wohl viele der hoch angepriesenen Änderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht hat, zurück in Richtung Diablo 2. Und diese Änderungen wurden von den Fans seit Bekanntwerden kritisiert, aber Blizzard hat das einfach ignoriert.
Diese Verzögerungen haben nichts mehr mit Vorfreude zu tun, so langsam glaube ich, dass sie die hochgesteckten und aufgeputschen Erwartungen nicht erfüllen können.


----------



## MarkW (10. Februar 2012)

Wieso man dann aber so eine Hinhaltetaktik entwirft verstehe ich wiederum nicht, es wird einem mitgeteilt, dass es in der Beta voran geht um den Release voran zu pushen.
Schlussendlich kann Blizzard einen bereits verschobenen Termin nicht einhalten - wann genau sollte dann das Spiel fertig sein, wenn die Planung mit 5 Monaten Aufschub immer noch nicht klappt?

Ganz verstehen kann ich so etwas nicht, denn das ist keine 1-Mann Firma und diese Entscheidung wird sicherlich auch nicht einfach kurz vor Mitteilung entschieden...


----------



## facehugger (10. Februar 2012)

Was lange währt, wird gut. Oder lieber länger warten, als sich früher ärgern... es wäre allerdings schon schön, wenn die Jungs von Blizzard es noch dieses Jahr "hinbekommen"

Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (10. Februar 2012)

Noctua schrieb:


> ... so langsam glaube ich, dass sie die hochgesteckten und aufgeputschen Erwartungen nicht erfüllen können.


 
Kann man die Erwartungen an D3 überhaupt erfüllen, nach dem starken Vorgänger?
Ich erwarte von D3 daher eigentlich nicht viel.


----------



## Rune (10. Februar 2012)

Blizzards Hinhaltetaktik nervt tiertisch, die sollten endlich mal verlässliche Aussagen treffen...


----------



## blackout24 (10. Februar 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kann man die Erwartungen an D3 überhaupt erfüllen, nach dem starken Vorgänger?
> Ich erwarte von D3 daher eigentlich nicht viel.




Ich mittlerweile auch nicht. Wird wohl ein "Diablo 3 FOREVER".
Wenn man bedankt, dass das 2008 vorgestellt wurde.

Da Lob ich mir Bethesda. Hauen in den Skyrim Trailer 11.11.11 rein und da kommt es auch raus und macht
übelst Spaß das Spiel.


----------



## wheeler (10. Februar 2012)

echt lustig.wie gut das ich mir die zeit bis dahin mit nem anderen game vertreiben kann,so nervt mich das mal null,was für eine posse das mit dem release ist.


----------



## Noctua (10. Februar 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> Was lange währt, wird gut. Oder lieber länger warten, als sich früher ärgern... es wäre allerdings schon schön, wenn die Jungs von Blizzard es noch dieses Jahr "hinbekommen"
> 
> Gruß


 
"Genau", siehe Duke Nukem Forever.
Diablo 2 kam 1999 raus, das ist jetzt knapp 13 Jahre her. 
Und was ich so aus den News rauslese, klingt das eher nach wirren Herumgefixe, weil die neuen tollen Features doch nicht so toll angekommen sind/funktionieren. Mit vernünftiger Planung hat das nichts zu tun.
Wenn ich meine Software hier so entwickeln würde, hätte ich die längste Zeit einen Job gehabt.

@Blizzard23: Ja hätte man, in dem Blizz nicht ihre Schiene "Wir machen alles neu" gefahren wäre, sondern ähnlich zu Starcraft 2 die Stärken beibehalten hätte.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Februar 2012)

Als wuerd bis dahin die Welt untergehen und wir haben kein D3 gesehen. Aber 2012 war doch was....

Mir ist Blizzards Taktik ungleich lieber, als ein unfertiges Betaprodukt am Markt, was sofort verfuegbar ist, aber erst duch unzaehlige Patches und Aergernisse vernuenftig laeuft. Davon hat die Spielesoftwareindustrie genug. Hauptsache schnell ein paar $$ machen, aber nicht langfristig gedacht.

kA was mit euch allen los ist, aber ueberall liest man nur ungeduldige Posts weil Hardware A noch nicht releast ist, weil Software B  noch etwas braucht.
Freut euch doch wenigstens, das wenigstens einige wenige Firmen wenigstens bisschen auf Qualitaet achten und nicht nur alles schnell schnell schnell raus.

@Noctua, Blizzard geht wenigstens auf Kundenwuensche ein. Diese neuen Features wurden in der Beta angetestet und anscheinend war die Resonanz doch nicht so tolle. Oder sollen die, nur um einen Zeitplan einzuhalten, stur am Kunden vorbeientwickeln?
Weist du noch wie lange der Patch 1.10 fuer D2 gedauert hat? D2 hat bis heute eine Spielerschaft, weils eben ein rundes Gesamtpaket ist.
Neuentwicklungen bin ich nicht abneigend gegenueber, wieso auch, sonst haetten wir den xten Abklatsch von irgendwas. Das wuerde genauso kritisiert werden. 
Einigen kann man es gar nicht recht machen, egal wie.
Ich wart schon auf den Release, wo die Noergler dann wegen dem angeblich ueberzogenen Preis oder was weis ich was rumheulen.


----------



## EyeHaveYou (10. Februar 2012)

Ja aber das ist Blizzard, die wollen wohl das man alles von der Entwicklung mitbekommt. Am Prozess informativ dabei ist.


----------



## Noctua (10. Februar 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> @Noctua, Blizzard geht wenigstens auf Kundenwuensche ein. Diese neuen Features wurden in der Beta angetestet und anscheinend war die Resonanz doch nicht so tolle. Oder sollen die, nur um einen Zeitplan einzuhalten, stur am Kunden vorbeientwickeln?



Wie wäre es damit gewesen: Gleich auf die Kundenwünsche eingehen und nicht erst als Mist abtun und das neue Anpreisen um dann kurz vor Release festzustellen, dass es doch nicht das Wahre ist.

Genauso wie DICE von ihren tollen neuen Features (z.B. Squad-Management, keine Commo-Rose ) für BF3 überzeugt waren und diese dann kurz vor Release doch noch fix eingebaut bzw. nachgepatcht haben.

Am Kunden haben sie vorbei entwickelt, sonst wäre es nicht zu solchen massiven Umgestaltungen kurz vor Release gekommen. Und statt einfach mal zu sagen: "Ok, D3 kommt jetzt im Juni 2012." wird nur geschwiegen und nur inoffiziell von einer Verschiebung auf Q2 gesprochen, wobei es wohl eher Q3 oder später werden wird.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Februar 2012)

Ich kann nur Mutmaßungen anstellen, aber die Community reagiert fast immer negativ auf Neuerungen oder Veraenderungen.
Manchmal muss man Mut fuer Veraenderungen haben. Vieles wird einfach nicht verstanden oder gleich so negativ aufgefasst, das ein neues System einfach keine Chance hat.

Wuerde Blizzard einen offziellen Termin bekanntgeben, wuerden sie auf diesen Festgenagelt werden. Dann muessen sie zu diesem Termin releasen, egal ob fertig oder nicht oder ob man noch andere Ideen einbauen will. Und ob da die Resonanz dann postiv ausfallen wuerde?

Ich habe keine Ahnung von Softwareentwicklung oder Programmierung, aber das ist doch bei so einem Spiel auch ein Prozess der ueber Jahre geht.
Und warum sollte es da im Entwicklungsprozess keine Aenderungen geben? Konzepte von vor 10 Jahren nochmal ueber Bord geschmissen werden?
Dauerts halt bisserl laenger, hauptsache es ist fertig wenns releast wird.

Ich komme aus dem Handwerk, und da sind Aenderungen gang und gebe, trotz sehr viel kuerzerer Planungsphasen, weil sich der Kunde eben im letzten Moment umentschieden hat, weil er bessere Ideen hat, weil der Architekt ein neues Produkt in dem Projekt verwirklichen will.
Aber mit so einer Flexiblitaet muessen wir halt leben, und ich find das gar nicht so verkehrt.

Wer weiß, wie D3 aussehen wuerde, wenn stur nach dem Erstkonzept gearbeitet werden wuerde.


----------



## Noctua (10. Februar 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung von Softwareentwicklung oder Programmierung, aber das ist doch bei so einem Spiel auch ein Prozess der ueber Jahre geht.
> Und warum sollte es da im Entwicklungsprozess keine Aenderungen geben? Konzepte von vor 10 Jahren nochmal ueber Bord geschmissen werden?
> Dauerts halt bisserl laenger, hauptsache es ist fertig wenns releast wird.
> 
> ...


 Ganz einfach, je später im Entwicklungsprozess Fehler gefunden werden oder Konzepte geändert werden, desto teuer wird es. Es haben jetzt zum Beispiel 20 Entwickler über ein Jahr lang am Skillsystem gearbeitet und plötzlich wird entschieden, dass man alles anders macht. Jetzt versuchen diese 20 Entwickler in den nächsten 6 Monaten die Änderungen einzubauen, womit aber die Arbeit des letzten Jahres eigentlich für umsonst war. Während der Änderungen stellt man dann auch noch fest, dass noch andere Teams ihre Arbeit anpassen müssen. So hat man schnell einige Millionen verpulvert, was gerade kleineren Firmen das Genick brechen wird. Auch entwickelt sich die Technik rasant weiter, dass eine Verzögerung um 1 bis 2 Jahre zum veralten eines Spieles beitragen.
Die Spielebranche hat den Vorteil, dass sie keine Vertragsbindung mit dem Kunden hat, was Liefertermin und Umfang angeht. Allerdings bleiben bei schlechter Qualität/zu später Auslieferung auch schnell mal die Einnahmen weg.

In meiner Branche arbeitet man mit Verträgen zu Lieferumfang und -termin. Wird hier etwas verzögert oder nicht geliefert, werden Vertragsstrafen, welche zum Teil in die Millionen gehen können, fällig. Dadurch könnte ein Projekt unrentabel werden, was auf Dauer die Firma kaputt macht. Anderseits werden Änderungswünsche des Kunden vertraglich festgehalten, was dieser dann auch extra bezahlen muss.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Februar 2012)

Naja, Blizzard ist groß genug, ich denke mal die können es sich leisten... 
Und wenn das Game dann ein so großer Erfolg wird wie DII, werden sie die Kosten wohl schon decken können.
Und wenn die Entwicklung am Schluss wirklich zu viel gekostet hat, mach ich mir eher Sorgen wegen teuerem Bnet.


----------



## Muetze (10. Februar 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich kann nur Mutmaßungen anstellen, aber die Community reagiert fast immer negativ auf Neuerungen oder Veraenderungen.
> Manchmal muss man Mut fuer Veraenderungen haben. Vieles wird einfach nicht verstanden oder gleich so negativ aufgefasst, das ein neues System einfach keine Chance hat.
> 
> Wuerde Blizzard einen offziellen Termin bekanntgeben, wuerden sie auf diesen Festgenagelt werden. Dann muessen sie zu diesem Termin releasen, egal ob fertig oder nicht oder ob man noch andere Ideen einbauen will. Und ob da die Resonanz dann postiv ausfallen wuerde?
> ...



Naja freust du dich wenn du mit etwas terminiert rechnest und dann doch ned kommst? ^^


----------



## Verminaard (10. Februar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> Naja freust du dich wenn du mit etwas terminiert rechnest und dann doch ned kommst? ^^


 
Kommt drauf an was es ist.
Manche Dinge sind im Alltag relevant, andere weniger.
Neueste Hardware und Spiele gehoeren nicht wirklich dazu. Nice to have, mehr nicht.


----------



## Mashed (10. Februar 2012)

Ich warte lieber noch länger, als dass D3 wieder so eine Katastrophe beinhaltet wie der 4. Akt aus D2...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Februar 2012)

Rohstoff schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr an ein Release im 2. Quartal?


 Nope. Eher Sommer.


Da die jetzt (endlich) erst auf das vernichtende Beta-Feedback zu den ganzen Baustellen im Spiel eingehen kann das noch 'ne Weile dauern .... wenigstens gehen die so Dinge wie das misratene Skillsystem jetzt an, die waren drauf und dran das Spiel kaputt zu verbessern.


----------



## The_Rock (10. Februar 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Da Lob ich mir Bethesda. Hauen in den Skyrim Trailer 11.11.11 rein und da kommt es auch raus und macht
> übelst Spaß das Spiel.



Wobei auch das seine Schattenseiten hat. Wie man jetzt sehn kann, ist die Performance/Optimierung ziemlich mies. Erst ein Modder musste da nachhelfen, bzw auch der neue Patch. Schärfere Texturen hätte auch gerne von Anfang an gehabt, von den etlichen Questbugs ganz zu schweigen. Klar hat das Spiel trotzdem Spaß gemacht, aber es wäre trotzdem noch etwas mehr drin gewesen 

Zurück zum Thema: Ich versuch das ganze positiv zu sehn. Jetzt kann ich mich voll und ganz auf den Abschluss der Mass Effect Trilogie konzentrieren. Und wenn das durch ist, dürfte D3 auch schon vor der Tür stehn. Ich hatte ja schon immer gehofft, dass meine beiden Lieblingsspiele nicht zeitgleich rauskommen


----------



## ACDSee (10. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Info, Leider war es nicht anders zu erwarten.

Ich hoffe mal, dass falls Blizzard irgendwann mal mit den Spielinhalten fertig ist, nicht noch die Grafikengine neu entwickelt werden muss.


----------



## blackout24 (10. Februar 2012)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Wobei auch das seine Schattenseiten hat. Wie man jetzt sehn kann, ist die Performance/Optimierung ziemlich mies. Erst ein Modder musste da nachhelfen, bzw auch der neue Patch. Schärfere Texturen hätte auch gerne von Anfang an gehabt, von den etlichen Questbugs ganz zu schweigen. Klar hat das Spiel trotzdem Spaß gemacht, aber es wäre trotzdem noch etwas mehr drin gewesen
> 
> Zurück zum Thema: Ich versuch das ganze positiv zu sehn. Jetzt kann ich mich voll und ganz auf den Abschluss der Mass Effect Trilogie konzentrieren. Und wenn das durch ist, dürfte D3 auch schon vor der Tür stehn. Ich hatte ja schon immer gehofft, dass meine beiden Lieblingsspiele nicht zeitgleich rauskommen



Also fehlende Optimierung würde ich eher den dummen Konsolen in die Schuhe schieben genauso wie die Texturen. Quest Bug haben sie ja dann innerhalb eines Monats noch hinbekommen. Das ist verkraftbar. Aber das ein Spiel was immer Sommer 2008 schon gezeigt wurde dann über Jahre nach hinten geschoben wird kann ich kaum nachvollziehen. Es sei den die Leute arbeiten nicht Vollzeit an dem Ding.


----------



## Zergoras (10. Februar 2012)

Also langsam wirds lächerlich. Dann entwickelt mal gleich ne neue Grafikengine und verschiebt das Spiel auf 2020...wo bleibt Hots?!


----------



## The_Rock (10. Februar 2012)

Über HOTS wurde nicht viel gesagt. Nur das hier: "We will share more news about Heart of the Swarm in the coming months."
Nähere Infos gibts also erst in den nächsten Monaten. Release ist aber nach wie vor für dieses Jahr geplant - was bei Blizzard ja bekanntlich nicht viel zu sagen hat 

Ansonsten ist man sehr zufrieden mit der stetig wachsenden E-Sport Szene, und will in Zukunft auch ne aktivere Rolle einnehmen.

@blackout
Die Konsolen dürfen nicht als Ausrede für schlechte Optimierung dienen. Wenn ein einzelner Modder das so schnell hingekriegt hat, hätte ein ganzes Team dafür auch nicht so lange brauchen dürfen. Offensichtlich stand auf der Prioritätenliste die PC Optimierung nicht so weit oben 

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Adam West (10. Februar 2012)

Gut Ding will Weile haben... oder so ähnlich wa 

Ne aber ich freue mich eher auf Torchlight 2. Diablo 3 hats bei mir irgendwie verkackt, mit den ganzen "Features" (nenne ich jetzt mal so)!

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (10. Februar 2012)

Wenn Torchlight 2 mal rauskommen würde. Was Verschiebungen angeht orientieren die sich ja an Blizz. 
Fand Torchlight aber auch schon genau so wie ich Diablo 3 am liebsten hätte im Grunde. Hat soviel vom echten
Diablo gehabt. Schon die Mucke nur der Hammer. Sind auch die eigentlichen Diablo Entwickler.

Wenn sie jetzt nicht Diablo 3 rausbringen, dann bitte Ende Juli, da hab ich wenigstens wieder Semesterferien.


----------



## Adam West (10. Februar 2012)

Also ich kauf mir TL2, D3 def. nicht. zuviel online Mist!


----------



## Balthar (10. Februar 2012)

Schade, aber war leider zu erwarten


----------



## Muetze (10. Februar 2012)

Balthar schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, aber war leider zu erwarten



Im gamerduden steht blizzard nunmal leider auch für viele terminverschiebungen und versprechungen ohne ende 

Wobei torchlight 2 wie schon der einser sehnsüchtig erwarteter underground titel ist...


----------



## Zergoras (10. Februar 2012)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Über HOTS wurde nicht viel gesagt. Nur das hier: "We will share more news about Heart of the Swarm in the coming months."
> Nähere Infos gibts also erst in den nächsten Monaten. Release ist aber nach wie vor für dieses Jahr geplant - was bei Blizzard ja bekanntlich nicht viel zu sagen hat


Dann wird das wohl nichts mit Release im Sommer, schade. Beta gogo.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2012)

Besser so als ne unfertige verbugte kaXXe. Da warte ich gern. Auf das eine oder andere Jahr kommts mir da auch nicht an...


----------



## The Nemesis (11. Februar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> Wobei torchlight 2 wie schon der einser sehnsüchtig erwarteter underground titel ist...


 Nach dem Erfolg des Ersten ist das sicher kein "underground" mehr 

Torchlight 2 ist ein allseits stark erwarteter Titel.


----------



## Forfex (11. Februar 2012)

Schade, aber TL2 steht auch vor der Tür und dann bin ich gestern auf ein Game namens ,,Lineage Eternal" gestossen. Schaut Euch mal den Trailer an. Ich find es macht n Supereindruck und soll auch dieses Jahr kommen.

Lineage Eternal - YouTube


----------



## freibier47906 (11. Februar 2012)

Egal,warte ich eben noch ein bisschen länger auf die Abo-Prämie...habs ja bis jetzt auch ausgehalten.


----------



## blackout24 (12. Februar 2012)

Forfex schrieb:


> Schade, aber TL2 steht auch vor der Tür und dann bin ich gestern auf ein Game namens ,,Lineage Eternal" gestossen. Schaut Euch mal den Trailer an. Ich find es macht n Supereindruck und soll auch dieses Jahr kommen.
> 
> Lineage Eternal - YouTube


 
Finde zumindest mal die Grafik so wie sie in Diablo 3 sein sollte. Wesentlich detailreicher, weniger comic Weichzeichnung.


----------



## Muetze (12. Februar 2012)

The Nemesis schrieb:


> Nach dem Erfolg des Ersten ist das sicher kein "underground" mehr
> 
> Torchlight 2 ist ein allseits stark erwarteter Titel.


 

das mag zwar sein teil 1 wars anfangs jedoch


----------



## ferb (24. Februar 2012)

Ich denke mal nicht das Bliz D3 im Sommerloch Releast, wenn dann Frühling oder gegen 
Herbst/Winter


----------



## Muetze (27. Februar 2012)

ferb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal nicht das Bliz D3 im Sommerloch Releast, wenn dann Frühling oder gegen
> Herbst/Winter



Die richtigen kellergamer wissen ned mal welcher tag heute ist geschweige denn das wetter draußen zu schätzen 

Da kann sowas schon passieren...


----------



## wheeler (27. Februar 2012)

oh,doch erste 2. quartal...na,das kann dann ja noch dauern lol


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. März 2012)

Is mir egal... Ich vertreib mir die zeit mit der Beta :-p


----------

